# Is she female or is he a male



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 1, 2020)

Trying to sex off preflowers but dont know. Any Input please


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

female, but … I'd continue to veg and see if it shows a bit more


----------



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 1, 2020)

This strawnana has been one of the most difficult to determine yet


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks female, but like Umbra said it won't hurt to wait a bit.


----------



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 1, 2020)

I cut 18 clones off it and there in the cloner. There all rooting and I had taken one off a month ago when I was exfoliating and so I just stuck that one in the budroom so let's hope.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2020)

Bcmedbudchron said:


> I cut 18 clones off it and there in the cloner. There all rooting and I had taken one off a month ago when I was exfoliating and so I just stuck that one in the budroom so let's hope.



Yeah, a great way to sex a plant is to throw a clone in flower. As long as the clone is from a sexually mature plant it show sex.


----------



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 1, 2020)

It should show either way because of forced flower am I wrong.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2020)

Bcmedbudchron said:


> It should show either way because of forced flower am I wrong.



Yeah, it will show. That is how I usually force a stubborn plant to show sex.


----------



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 1, 2020)

How long to show from flip


----------



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 1, 2020)

Been growing for years just never from seeds. Always clones since I can rember I did some fem seeds last year but never cloned em or anything lol.


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

Males typically show first


----------



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 1, 2020)

But how many days in do they show though


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2020)

lol, that so depends on genetics and environment, absolutely no answer. It's not a video game, it's a living organism.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2020)

Bcmedbudchron said:


> But how many days in do they show though



If you have a Flower Tent going just throw it in there and check it daily.


----------



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 1, 2020)

I put one clone that's 7 nodes in and just topped in the budroom today so we will see


----------



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 2, 2020)

These are from today bottom is the clone I put in the flower room yesterday


----------

